# Mexican expats and advice



## xscherer (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello all, I'm new to this forum.

The company I work for here in Mexico has a Dubai branch, and they need an integration engineer (my current position) that speaks spanish over there.

I had the interview, they spoke to my current manager and tomorrow I have a discussion conference call with Human Resources of Dubai to get my offer.

They haven't told me if I'll be getting acomodation or not...

What I know for sure is that they'll pay for our relocation (getting married in 2 weeks) and that they'll pay for 1 month of hotel while I set things up.
After 2 weeks of research I concluded the following:

I'll ask for 2 months salary worth of payment upon arrival to pay for some basic stuff, take the driving lessons and test, deposits, setting up internet, tv, cellphone for my wife, buy some basic stuff (in case of unfurnished apartment), etc.
1 flight per year back home

Regarding how much money I would spend I concluded the following, and would like to know if I'm correct:

Water and electricity around 600
Internet, phone and TV around 400
mobile for my wife (company will give me mine) around 300
Leasing a car around 2,000
Weekly expenses (gas, public transport, groseries, dinner out, cinema)
I'll keep 1,000 and my wife 800 each week... this is 9,000 montly
And with a saving of 1,700 aprox per month

This is 14,000 a month

I was thinking of accepting a salary of 22,000, or at least 20,000... this is if I dont get an apartment included. So I would pay about 6,500 montly for apartment plus the expenses mentioned above.

If I get an apartment then I would ask for around 16,000


I hope this post gets replies before my conference call to have a better idea on what to negotiate.

And.... I would also like to know if there are any mexican expats in this forum, or if you guys know any mexican expats 

I have many more questions I would like to ask, but they would be on different posts in case I like the offer I get tomorrow and accept to go to Dubai on April.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thank you very much, and best regards


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You're selling yourself short, get them to provide an apartment (including all bills) and take 20k base whatever. If they don't provide apartment you should really be looking at a further 8-10,000 a month for those bills.

It's not cheap here.

Best mexican restaurant in Dubai (run by mexicans too) is Maria Bonitas in Um Sequum 2. Maria Bonita Taco Shop and Mexican Grill in Dubai - Tacos, Burritos, Enchiladas, Fajitas, Quesadillas.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

See what they offer you first and then start negotiating. Don't give them too much information about your budgeting.
Your budget for accommodation is very low. Where did you think of renting and what size? The expenses for furnishing an apartment quickly adds up, especially if you need to get the white goods too.

Where is the office? You would want somewhere within easy commute, especially until you have your driving license. What will your wife be doing? You might want to live somewhere where she can easily get around. If you opt for a very cheap apartment in the middle of the nowhere you might need two cars (and two licenses).

Say you need at least 100k a year for renting an apartment. Another important things is health insurance with comprehensive cover for both of you. It's very expensive to get sick here. 
In case you're thinking of starting a family and staying here longer than a couple of years you need to budget that in too. Health care for kids and schooling. That's very expensive too.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't get his hopes up.

Maria Bonita is more tex-mex than proper Mexican and my Texas co-workers say it's mediocre by Texas standards but acceptable by UAE standards. I have to concur. But it's a nice place to dine al fresco (if a bit overpriced). 




The Rascal said:


> Best mexican restaurant in Dubai (run by mexicans too) is Maria Bonitas in Um Sequum 2. Maria Bonita Taco Shop and Mexican Grill in Dubai - Tacos, Burritos, Enchiladas, Fajitas, Quesadillas.


----------



## xscherer (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you guys for your replies...

I have a good new and a kind of bad new...

After waiting for 20 minutes the girl from RH finally joined the conference call but told me she was attending an urgent matter at the office so she had to reschedule our discussion meeting until tuesday...

What she did tell me is that they do want to make me an offer, that we will discuss it on tuseday... so its now 100% sure they want me to go, I just need to wait for the offer.

I didn't mention it but the offer does include health insurance.

Thanks for all the tips, I will wait to hear all they have to offer and then start negotiating from there, I won't tell them the minimum I expect which is what I told you...

The office is at motor city? I've been researching for 1 bedroom apartments (not studios) on sport city, sky court tower, and some other places not that far away. They are around 75k per year... 750-1000 ft2

We are not planning of having children in the following 3-4 years, if when we do decide to have children we love it there we'll figure it out... worst thing is that I apply for a transfer back to mexico, or to another country. Education is out of the discussion, company policy states that if I dont have children when I move and I have them there, the education is not included on the offer.

Just so you know a little bit about my background...

I'm 25 years old, I graduated from information technology from one of the biggest universities of Mexico... Tecnologico de Monterrey.
I graduated on a friday and joined this company the following monday, at first as a trainee (1 year) and now almost 2 years as a full employee.
I have a RHCSA (Redhat certified system administrator) and do integration tasks and server management tasks.

---

After reading the comments I won't accept less than the $24,000 monthly (without department)

The health insurance is pretty good, it includes dental, and it extends to my wife as well.
1 flight each year back to mexico
1 month of hotel while I set things up
**2 Months of salary as cash advance... I don't know if they'll accept this point, I'm pretty sure they'll give me some cash but I'm not sure how much.

I concluded I would spend (aprox):


$24,000 
Rent $6,500
DEWA	$800
Internet, Phone TV	$400
Wife phone $300
Regular Expenses (Groseries,movies,dinner out, etc)	$12,000
Savings $2,000
Car Lease $2,000

Can I actually live with those? I only want to keep the same kind of life I'm having here at home, but more nor less.

Thank you for all your support 


Best Regards


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I presume you're talking AED not USD


----------



## xscherer (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey, yes I'm talking about AED sorry if it wasn't clear, I'll edit the posts 

Oops, can't edit anymore, sorry... but yes, its AED.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Your spending in AED is OK, don't forget the annual 5% based on rental cost that is charged to your utilities for housing tax.

I think your groceries is probably on the high side unless you live on truffles and oysters.


----------



## xscherer (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks... I assumed it was high for, but that also includes once in a while going out for dinner or to de movies, maybe to a park or some out of the routine fun. We don't have to spend all of it, the rest would go to savings, which we want to use to travel to, I don't know, egypt, singapore, philip, etc.

I'll wait to hear the offer, if its better good, if its lower then i'll negotiate to reach this one.

Thanks! And I hope to see you guys there.


BR,


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

xscherer said:


> Thanks... I assumed it was high for, but that also includes once in a while going out for dinner or to de movies, maybe to a park or some out of the routine fun. We don't have to spend all of it, the rest would go to savings, which we want to use to travel to, I don't know, egypt, singapore, philip, etc.
> 
> I'll wait to hear the offer, if its better good, if its lower then i'll negotiate to reach this one.
> 
> ...


I also think your budget is fine, I just had my beancounter move to that area for AED75,000 for a large one bedroom.

When I moved here my company gave me approximately AED30,000 for housing items plus a refrigerator (already provided by my apartment anyway) as a reference.

I take my girlfriend out for a regular dinner without drinks once a week or so, that is AED120-200 for both (Nandos or similar chain or tourist restaurant). We also go to brunch or a nicer dinner once week, brunch can be AED250-600 each depending on the location, I like the ones for 250-300 fine, the expensive ones are a less regular occurrence. I spend about AED24-100 for lunch a day depending on if I am in a hurry and go to McDonalds or a food court or make my way to a nicer place occasionally.

I spend about AED300-400 a week for groceries because I like expat import foods, my girlfriend probably about the same but more fish and veggies as she eats like we are heading to famine.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

But don't ask me about the cerveza bill!


----------



## xscherer (Feb 3, 2016)

XDoodle****** said:


> I also think your budget is fine, I just had my beancounter move to that area for AED75,000 for a large one bedroom.
> 
> When I moved here my company gave me approximately AED30,000 for housing items plus a refrigerator (already provided by my apartment anyway) as a reference.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thank you very much for this info, it has been very helpfull, I already showed it to my wife.

We were wondering what your gf did on a daily basis... We are planning on getting some English lessons at first for my wife and after that perhaps she could join some activities with our embacy or with the church. I was researching and she would be available to work, I posted earlier about her being a language and psychomotricity therapist... We are still trying to figure things out before we get there.

Thank you again and best regards!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

xscherer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you very much for this info, it has been very helpfull, I already showed it to my wife.
> 
> ...


My gf is here on a part time basis, about 180 days last year, she tends to exercise a lot (thus still skinny despite that food habit), cleans, gardens, etc. Occasionally she has friends here and they go shopping and a bit of sightseeing. 

Your wife can work on your visa, no problem. I'm just selfish and want the gf to maximize her time with me so I don't push her to find work. Frankly if you stay on this forum you will find a recurring thread of lonely people it seems to me, they get over here and have no friends, not even acquaintances. I think it is especially hard for the wives without kids or work to not have even those social circles. In my opinion English lessons would be important, especially if she is not conversationally fluent. And then join groups around your interests like learning to SCUBA, photography clubs, rowing clubs, fitness clubs, etc.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your budget is ok but I'm surprised that you allotted 12,000 AED/month for groceries and social activities and entertainment and only 2,000 a month for savings? It should be the other way around! What will you do for holidays? Coming from Mexico a great advantage to this place would be all the wonderful travel destinations within a seven hour flight from Dubai, which ranges from Thailand to Africa and Europe as well as the Middle East. 

12K a month is a lot of money for groceries and social activities and petrol. That works out to 3,000 a week, which is quite generous. 

You have a comfortable salary, even for two people. It's a great opportunity to be a bit frugal and save money. I'd try to save at least 10,000 a month. It's doable. 

By the way, Sports City is a better value than Motor City. Motor City requires you to pay separately for a/c while in Sports City it's free. An automatic savings worth as much as 6,000 a year.



xscherer said:


> ---
> 
> After reading the comments I won't accept less than the $24,000 monthly (without department)
> 
> ...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just one more comment:

Be aware that rents are rarely paid monthly. They are paid between 1-4 cheques for the year.

To rent an apartment you need a 5% deposit, 5% fee for the agent and the first rental cheque (either a year upfront or a few months). Then there's a 2,000 AED deposit for DEWA, another deposit for district cooling (if you live in Motor City), deposits for the internet. 

By the way, a budget of 75,000-80,000 will get you a 1-bedroom in the Marina. It won't be the nicest tower, but if your wife is not working then living in the Marina may make the difference because there's scads of shops and restaurants at your door as well as a large, diverse population of young people. Easier for her to meet people, and there's quite a few native Spanish speakers in Dubai. Motor City / Sports City are quiet places and somewhat isolated, especially Sports City.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Where's our own DizzyIzzy Mexican bird when you need her?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Don't get his hopes up.
> 
> Maria Bonita is more tex-mex than proper Mexican and my Texas co-workers say it's mediocre by Texas standards but acceptable by UAE standards. I have to concur. But it's a nice place to dine al fresco (if a bit overpriced).


LOL this place isn't that good compared to Mexican / Texan standards. Prices are way overpriced as well. -Tried it 3 times and well... it struck out! 

Cactus Cantina recently moved to Wafi in the past few years is much better with proper Margaritas too. Guy opened in Dubai in the early 1980's originally from Texas and has run the restaurant him and his wife since. Owner will come around and great you personally (non-rehearsed) which is a great touch.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll add Cactus on the list.

Went to Maria Bonita last weekend for a last minute lunch with a friend who lived in the area. Ate outside, which was the best part of the meal. We ordered the guacamole, I got tacos, he got enchiladas, meal was fine but not outstanding or remarkable. Total bill came to 200 AED. We both looked at each other with a WTF expression. 



INFAMOUS said:


> LOL this place isn't that good compared to Mexican / Texan standards. Prices are way overpriced as well. -Tried it 3 times and well... it struck out!
> 
> Cactus Cantina recently moved to Wafi in the past few years is much better with proper Margaritas too. Guy opened in Dubai in the early 1980's originally from Texas and has run the restaurant him and his wife since. Owner will come around and great you personally (non-rehearsed) which is a great touch.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey there, 

Well as soon as you get the offer, let us know. 

Since we dont have the privilege of swapping our driving licenses, you would need to attend classes and take the tests... depend on where you visa is from ( Dubai, AD, Sharjah) you can skip the classes and go straight to the theoretical and practical tests, quite easy honestly and can easily be done in the first try. Ideally get your accommodation close to were you live, because the driving license process, takes about 2 months. 

I found a loophole the second time I came here, once you land on the airport, rent a car because as long as you are tourist, you can use your mexican one. Say in the office that you are doing tourism for one month, and it will be accepted... once the month is over, just renew the contract until you get your UAE driver license, at least thats what I did... 

And dont think of your salary as in pesos, because here things are very expensive, and specially the first 6 months are the hardest to settle in and full of expenses, deposits, etc... My advise, go for a 1 bed appartment and dont live a crazy life... 

And look on fb " mexicanos en dubai" 

and finally, dont listen or go to any mexican restaurant... they ALL suck (when have you eaten a burrito or a fajita in mexico??? never!!!) and its funny, because the closest you will find to mexican food... is filipino food... for example, lechon=carnitas... same flavor... just make your own salsa and you can make amazing tacos ( I import my corn tortillas from the UK, as the ones that are here in the "mexican" section, are just too bad...and for flour tortillas, eat chapatis, same thing and flavor. 

Suerte!


----------

